# Mother and three kittens in Kansas City, MO



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I brought in a stray cat to have her babies almost six weeks ago, and I wanted to post this a little early in case anyone in my hometown (or nearby!) is looking for a sweet new baby within the next few weeks.

Mom: All Black Cat, very youthful, loves to play, very friendly around people, okay with other cats. Mom has tested negative for FeLV/FIV, will be current on vaccines and spayed at time of adoption.









Kittens: Two black and one reddish/black still available (two gray tabbies have been claimed). Not sure of the sex but will know after their first vet visit next week.

















Please PM me if you are interested.


----------

